# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  udpclient en localhost

## morgan_2956

Bonjour tout le monde,
J'ai un petit souci pour lire des donnes sur un port udp en localhost.
j'ai un programme sur un PC qui envoit des donnes en localhost sur le port 1853.
Mon programme doit recevoir ces donnes sur ce mme PC et les traiter.
Hors dans la boucle while le programme reste bloqu sur la commande "Receive".
Ci dessous le programme de test que j'utilise pour comprendre pourquoi a ne fonctionne pas:


```

```

J'ai test diffrente configuration de IPEndPoint avec une adresse null, avec une adresse en "Any", ... je n'arrive pas  recevoir de donn!
est ce que quelqu'un  dj eu ce genre de problme?
d'avance merci.

----------


## synolog

Salut!

A mon avis, le problme vient de ta boucle et plus prcisment de la ligne suivante:

```
IPEndPoint ip = null;
```

Ce ne serait pas plus logique de dfinir ip avant la rception? 
Du genre:

```

```

----------


## morgan_2956

Salut Framebreak,
Merci pour ta rponse.
Effectivement cela ne pouvait pas march comme le code que j'avais crit plus haut, mais j'ai essay plusieurs ipendpoint : any, 127.1.1.1, any,... mais cela ne fonctionne tjs pas!
ci dessous le code qui me semble le plus logique:


```

```

Des ides?

----------


## synolog

Ton problme ne vient pas de l'adresse IP puisque IPAddress.Any indique que le client doit cout sur toutes les interfaces rseaux. 
A mon avis tu confond serveur et client.
Je pense que le code suivant devrait permettre la rception:


```

```

----------


## morgan_2956

Merci j'ai rsolu mon problme

----------

